# Rear brake piston resetting.



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm trying to change the rear pads on a MKV.
Although, I have a resetting tool I'm having a hard time pushing this sucker in.
Is there a trick? or am I doing something wrong?
Piston won't even be pushed in a 1/10 of an inch!


----------



## Clickman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Rear brake piston resetting. (ssunnylee24)*

Do you have a regular push type reset tool?









Or the proper reset tool that turns the piston as it resets it?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brake piston resetting. (Clickman)*

Rear VW brake calipers have adjuster in them for ebrake...so you can't just shove the piston back in like you can on front calipers! You MUST turn piston clockwise while applying pressure to retract it..if you don't turn it..you'll screw up the adjuster and need new calipers!


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake piston resetting. (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_so you can't just shove the piston back in like you can on front calipers! You MUST turn piston clockwise while applying pressure to retract it..if you don't turn it..you'll screw up the adjuster and need new calipers!









Push and turn... turn and push. Make sure you do both.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Rear brake piston resetting. (aladro)*

I got it to work, it was a bitch but got it.
Thanks.


----------



## tigmaned (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Rear brake piston resetting. (ssunnylee24)*

does the e-brake have to be discounted to do this, or just screwing in the tool clock wise work.


----------

